# Performance Help (cams, heads, ect)



## Brendino_F (Mar 1, 2014)

Just wondering what some of you have done to get more ponies out of that beastly Ls2.

Im thinking about putting a cam in but dont know which. I want it to have that low growl. 

Anyways just post some of the things you have done to improve performance and the results

Thanks


----------



## stacylm1996 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just bought a 2006 a4 with a bad lifter and cam. Which cam would be a good bang for the buck and not lose driveability? Also, do i need to change valve springs and a computer tune with this cam? If possible i'd like to gain 30 to 50 horsepower without sacrificing driveability. Any help would be appretiated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Brendino_F said:


> Just wondering what some of you have done to get more ponies out of that beastly Ls2.
> 
> Im thinking about putting a cam in but dont know which. I want it to have that low growl.
> 
> ...


Long tube headers should be your first mod. It also will greatly enhance a cam. Catbacks (usually the first mod with a noob) do little to nothing for your dollar until you reach high HP cars. For some reason people chase "sound" when if fact if you go for HP the sound will follow. 



stacylm1996 said:


> I just bought a 2006 a4 with a bad lifter and cam. Which cam would be a good bang for the buck and not lose driveability? Also, do i need to change valve springs and a computer tune with this cam? If possible i'd like to gain 30 to 50 horsepower without sacrificing driveability. Any help would be appreciated.


You can go fairly big without sacrificing driveability. 60 RWHP is not an uncommon gain. There's no additional cost for going bigger and if you're going to spend that much money I wouldn't shoot for 30. LT headers greatly enhance a cam. Prices vary on quality of header and install.

A tune is mandatory and properly done is what makes it driveable. Cams kits from Ed Curtis at Flowtech Induction or ones like the V2 at Texas Speed are good choices. The kits come with springs, locks, retainers which you need and you should get moly push rods. If you don't install or tune yourself it can cost a couple of grand or more depending on where it's done. The lifters would require head removal that most places totally bone you on and bring the total up to at least 4 grand.

DIY without tuning you could get the parts for around $1,500 with $400-$500 for tuning. It's not a ridiculously hard job and there are how-tos on the internet.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Long tube headers should be your first mod. It also will greatly enhance a cam. Catbacks (usually the first mod with a noob) do little to nothing for your dollar until you reach high HP cars. For some reason people chase "sound" when if fact if you go for HP the sound will follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a CAM install + retune for $1800 is a good price ?? SNL Performance here in Ft Worth offered me that. They installed my Monster Clutch and Tune a couple years ago.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's a good price for a shop and I've seen a lot of good things about them. Cam kit is $800-900, tune $400-500 plus coolant.

I'm a DIY guy and did my first cam ever on this car by myself. I just asked a few questions and followed some write-ups. I found my biggest head scratch moment finding out how the radiator was held in  (some clips). I just bent the AC lines a little to get the AC condensor out of the way to pull the cam forward. 2 little levered clips pull up the fans assembly, 2 belts, crank pulley removal, water pump and timing cover get you at it. A few other little things, coolant, etc and it was done. I was a little unsure, worked slowly and triple checked everything so it took me 2 afternoons. My friend could do his in a few hours. Very easy engine to work on.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> That's a good price for a shop and I've seen a lot of good things about them. Cam kit is $800-900, tune $400-500 plus coolant.
> 
> I'm a DIY guy and did my first cam ever on this car by myself. I just asked a few questions and followed some write-ups. I found my biggest head scratch moment finding out how the radiator was held in  (some clips). I just bent the AC lines a little to get the AC condensor out of the way to pull the cam forward. 2 little levered clips pull up the fans assembly, 2 belts, crank pulley removal, water pump and timing cover get you at it. A few other little things, coolant, etc and it was done. I was a little unsure, worked slowly and triple checked everything so it took me 2 afternoons. My friend could do his in a few hours. Very easy engine to work on.[/Q
> 
> Did you change the springs and rods as well?? Did you tune it yourself??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I did and tuned it myself. I knew nothing about computer tuning when I started but figured that out too with HP Tuners and a lot of reading.


----------

